# Free domains?



## AntiHero (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey there!  

I'm looking to find a domain name that hopefully won't:

a) charge me any money
b) give me a stupid sounding extra part (such as antihero.extrawebsiteplug.com or something)
c) make me give them my address
d) make me download things in order for it to work

I am willing to sway a bit for b) and c).

I would like:

a) enough bandwidth to post a selection of artwork and no more than 7 different pages (art pages included)

Is this possible?


----------



## kaeota (Jul 3, 2008)

simply put? Not really no. because not only are you asking for a domain, your asking for hosting as well. domains are generally cheap (you can get a strait out yoursite.com for abour $12 australian), the hosting... *shrugs* you'd probably get it fairly cheaply for such a small size, but you wont get it for free... sorry


----------



## BenP321 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry mate, nothing is free in this world(apart from yummy food samples )


----------



## Eevee (Jul 3, 2008)

no

pay the damn :10bux:


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 3, 2008)

you can get free domains from freedomain.co.nr and you can get free hosting from a number of hosts..

although free domains are generally NON TLD's (Top Level Domain)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2008)

A domain registrar will always:

1) Ask for money, yearly (usually $10 USD/year)
2) Ask for your address (some offer privacy options)
3) Charge you extra for hosting, monthly (usually $3-$6/month depending on your needs; Likely closer to $3 for you), bandwidth included.
4) Charge you if you need them to set up any site software or create a site for you, if they offer this service at all.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Jul 4, 2008)

If you want a free domain you'll have to accept the "stupid sounding extra part" unless some domain reseller have a free give away.
If you're looking for a free webhost too, you'll have to go with what ever domain you get from the host, usally it would be something like "AntiHero.freewebhost.com". But free stuff are usually slow, but hosting a couple of image shouldn't be much of a problem.

Free domains:
http://www.dyndns.org
http://www.no-ip.com

Free webhost:
http://www.freewebspace.net/ (Free webhost search)


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

the lowest I've seen is godaddy.com :/ those still cost money though, and for the lowest price you really don't get much bandwidth.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 5, 2008)

http://50webs.com/


----------



## AnraX (Jul 5, 2008)

is an sub domain ok ?


----------



## Aurali (Jul 5, 2008)

I got a free one from Register.com . . but I still needed credit info and an address


----------



## Verona (Jul 5, 2008)

For what do you need the domain for? Gallery?


----------



## Erro (Jul 5, 2008)

http://members.freewebs.com/
?


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 6, 2008)

www.dot.tk

Its strictly a domain though. No hosting.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 6, 2008)

eep. wrong thread :3


----------



## Pi (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a job.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Dyndns has some decent sounding additions to the url but I really don't think you'd find anything for free like this.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

This site is pretty easy to use.
http://www.weebly.com/
I have a website on there, it's free, but you have to have ".weebly.com" after the name of the site.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 12, 2008)

No. A decent site costs like 3$/month to rent.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2008)

Free sites have massive limitations, best go with a cheap one since since ya paying much of the rules the free sites have are thrown out the window along with bigger webspace and bandwidth.


----------

